# Beware of the "Balanced" Trainer



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

A great article by Jean Donaldson. http://academyfordogtrainers.com/blog/2013/the-continuum-generator/


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

That _is_ a great article. Yeah, I'm glad that my supervisor does not choke me when I'm late to work. Fortunately he gives me more respect than that, which people should also do to their dogs. It makes me _really angry_ when people are mean to their dogs, and excuse it by calling it discipline. Grrr...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What I find incomprehensible is that nowaday, when there are SO many positive trainers, not only in the "pet" world, but showing at the highest levels in the sporting world as well, ANYONE would still feel there is a need to physically hurt dogs to train them well. It has even been proven that it takes LONGER to train them with coercive measures. Even the gun dog world is changing:

http://www.shotgunlife.com/wingshoo...ert-milner-says-heck-no-to-shock-collars.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Karen ,he is an example of a true cross-over trainer. The gun dog people are some of the last holdouts for the use of coercive methods. Also slow to change are many police forces, and that is disturbing as well. We're getting there but there is a long way to go. Something about human nature that needs fixing, and we all know how long that takes.


----------

